# REW Version 5.01 Beta 13 Released



## Sonnie

*Room EQ Wizard Version 5.01 Beta 13 Release*








*Beta 13 changes (20th Jan 2013)*:


Beta release now supports OS X (tested on 10.5.8)
 Order of measurements can be changed by clicking on the currently selected measurement in the measurement list and dragging it up or down to a new position
 Added provisional support for Omnimic (untested) and added .omm as an accepted extension when looking for mic cal files
 Added automatic detection of MiniDSP mic on OS X
 Disabled manual SPL calibration when using calibrated USB microphones
 Bug fix: Fixed UMIK-1 volume mapping under Windows 7
 Bug fix: Spectrogram range and window spinners were disabled when switching between measurements with different settings
 Bug fix: Null pointer exceptions could occur when increasing spectrogram time range
 Bug fix: Null pointer exception would occur when trying to use the jar files under Linux or OS X
 Bug fix: Spectral decay plots could have spurious lines back to the start of the plot where traces first dipped below the bottom of the graph
 Bug fix: Spectrogram plot floor could get set to an invalid value which would prevent further measurements being taken

*Click here for the full details and download link.*


----------

